# Fee Box Thefts on the Upper Colorado



## heyben (Aug 14, 2016)

Just to clarify, you mean 7/15 and 7/18, correct? Not last August?


----------



## Shane_BLM_Kremmling (Feb 19, 2016)

That is correct it was this past Sunday and Wednesday. Sorry for posting the wrong dates. I edited the dates.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Dang, sorry to hear this Shane. I've let the guides know and we'll keep our eyes and ears opener. 

Devo


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Tweekers 😬


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Just stopping charging people for enjoying whats is rightfully theirs.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

k2andcannoli said:


> Just stopping charging people for enjoying whats is rightfully theirs.


I remember when all there was at Pumphouse was a shitty steep dirt track going down to the river with litter and toilet paper flowers in the bushes. While I haven't been there in a couple of years, the concrete ramps and latrines are miles beyond what was there once, and with the increased crowding, I hate to imagine what a (literal) shit show that place would be now if not for the fee program. As much as I am annoyed with having to stop and put $$ into a box, it sure is nice being able to have several ramps to choose from and back right down to the water.

Personally it would be nice to see a system where we could buy one season pass for AHRA & BLM access points.

-AH


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Andy H, You can buy a season pass for all the put ins and take outs on the upper C. (Rancho excepted) The Upper C has become a disgusting shit show anymore with a lot of the people coming up here that have no respect for the river, land and other people. It has gotten so bad in the last 3 years I all most never go there anymore and this is a float in my back yard. I would hate to see permitting because it is close enough to just say let's go do a float today on a nice weekend day but with all the people that hike into the hot springs with out groovers or fire pans and leaving all there trash and human waste just left where they camped. There was talk of changing it to a system like Ruby/Horsetheif but I have been there since they implemented their new fee system which in my opinion is outrageous in price (You can do a 5 or 6 day float in Dino for less than it would cost you on R/H) and they have done nothing to upgrade the Loma ramp or control the idiots there. People still take your camps and invade your camps with no respect to the camps permitted party. It is just another problem of the overcrowding in Co. Something does need to be done but what and with what oversite is the dilemma. Hopefully the shit show on the upper C can be resolved but I am not holding my breathe. It has been left to deteriate to long to just be fixed with no oversite. Sorry for the ranting but it has made me sick to see what has happened there.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Cain, I was just going to post the same reply about the Upper C situation. In just a few years it went from a nice float to a place I wouldn't even consider going to on a busy summer weekend. Seems to me that the problem is that too many people view this as a "free-for-all" zone where they can go and do anything they want without worrying about the man. I'm generally not a big advocate of overzelous law enforcement but the time has come to crack down in this area - hard. This includes on the river and off - sheriff and rangers. In addition to fines make the law breakers do some community service to clean up the place they are ruining.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I can say that we floated Pumphouse to Rancho Saturday and Radium to Rancho Sunday this weekend and we did not see any shitbiscuits on the river. Not saying that they weren't there, but we had a nice float. 

Sorry to hear about the fee box being stolen. Tweekers I bet. My buddy recently had one steal the battery right out of his Tacoma near Leadville. WTF?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Tell you buddy to buy a junk yard battery. The old scam is to steal the battery and then steal the brand new one the very next week.


----------

